# Mighty Kong (Now With More Mario Monsters)



## DMAC (Apr 9, 2005)

Donkey, not King.







Colored pencil sketch.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 9, 2005)

Dude. I'm glad he didn't look like that in the video game. It would have kept me from getting to the top by sheer intimidation alone.

Email sent.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 9, 2005)

Awesome.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 9, 2005)

Woah. I have to say, that's one of my favorites from your work.


----------



## Ferret (Apr 10, 2005)

Wow, I had to put it in my screen saver folder.


----------



## DMAC (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words. Big angry monkeys are always fun to draw.  

I did a mushroom villager sketch today while lying in bed trying to get over a nasty cold.


----------



## jgbrowning (Apr 11, 2005)

That's very good.

joe b.


----------



## Ferret (Apr 11, 2005)

Show us more.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 12, 2005)

You should change your name to DMAN. 

And that concludes the awful comedy for the evening, folks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Lookin' good. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## DMAC (Apr 12, 2005)

Color:


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 12, 2005)

Awesome drawings...both of them..


----------



## Ashy (Apr 12, 2005)

Rockin' as usual, DMAC!


----------



## Breakstone (Apr 13, 2005)

Wonderful!


----------



## DMAC (Apr 18, 2005)

More Mario monster sketches.  A goomba and koopa troopa:


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 18, 2005)

Um. Woah.


----------



## DMAC (Apr 18, 2005)

Quick size comp:






The Goomba's about as tall as a human (6') with the Koopa at about 10' and the Mushroom Villager at about 4'.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 18, 2005)

Great work DMAC! Keep it coming!


----------



## Kathaer (Apr 18, 2005)

*Darrendarrendarrendarren!*

Darren!

Darren!

Darren!

Darren!

and now.. can you draw my "Alexis Des Noirs"...he's a NECROMANCER! .. the perfect husband for your little one! ^_- (i posted on FREE Character Portrait etc..)


----------



## Breakstone (Apr 19, 2005)

Completely and utterly awesome. I've always wanted to run a one-shot Mario D&D game... but then again, that's just me...


----------



## DMAC (Apr 19, 2005)

Bit of a revision on the Koopa Troopa:


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 19, 2005)

DMAC said:
			
		

> Bit of a revision on the Koopa Troopa



Wicked cool!


----------



## Enkhidu (Apr 19, 2005)

Do you do work on spec?


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 19, 2005)

I feel that even though I am going to say awesome, it really isn't good enough..

Awesome work as always amigo...


----------



## Ferret (Apr 19, 2005)

*Crawls into fetal posisition* So....very.....gooooood.


----------



## DMAC (May 17, 2005)

Sketching on a few more of these.  Here are my rough pencils for a Shyguy:


----------



## Verbatim (May 17, 2005)

DMAC...with your drawings, I could see someone trying to do a Mario RPG and get you to do the MM for it...


----------



## Henry (May 17, 2005)

With sketches like these, I'm envisioning a new video game -- _American McGee's Donkey Kong_... Mario with a spiked hammer, and plenty of mutilations and violence...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 18, 2005)

Great shyguy DMAC! Love it!


----------



## DMAC (May 24, 2005)

Three more WIP sketches of Diddy Kong, and Mallow and Belome from the SNES Mario RPG:
















A rough size comp:






Diddy Kong makes no sense.  He's related to Donkey Kong, but he's not a gorilla because he has a tail.  The ape he most resembles is an ourangutan, but they don't have tails either.  What kind of crap is Nintendo trying to pull?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 24, 2005)

Great work DMAC! Lovin' every pic!


----------



## ml3 (May 24, 2005)

DMAC said:
			
		

> Diddy Kong makes no sense. He's related to Donkey Kong, but he's not a gorilla because he has a tail. The ape he most resembles is an ourangutan, but they don't have tails either.




That's funny. Exactly what I was thinking before I read your quote. No matter- VERY nice work.


----------



## Ashy (May 24, 2005)

Freakin' awesome!


----------



## Ferret (May 25, 2005)

Hmm, great artwork. But Diddy kong looks to much like a monkey..... I realise he is a monkey, which is why this is difficult. Hmmmmm.

Are you drawing from a monkey picture and making it look like Diddy kong, or is Diddy kong your first reference and your making him look monkey like......?


----------



## guedo79 (May 25, 2005)

From what I remember Diddy Kong is a monkey in the video games.  He's related in a wierd cartoon 'he's close' way.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 27, 2005)

Maybe they aren't even related...Diddy Kong could be adopted and not even know it! 

Oh, and DMAC, happy birthday.


----------



## HellHound (May 27, 2005)

Love the Koopa Troopa.

And yes, Happy Birthday indeed! Enjoy the presents!


----------



## DMAC (May 27, 2005)

Gracias.

My birthday party will have not one, but _two_ clowns.


----------



## Bobitron (May 27, 2005)

Happy birthday!

Get my check yet?


----------



## DMAC (May 27, 2005)

It actually showed up yesterday, safe and sound.


----------



## Ferret (May 27, 2005)

Happy birthday! Just in time too. 

Awesome shyguy. Really.


----------



## Bobitron (May 27, 2005)

DMAC said:
			
		

> It actually showed up yesterday, safe and sound.




Awesome, thanks.


----------



## DMAC (Jun 10, 2005)

The cleaned up sketches of the Shyguy, Diddy Kong, and Belome:


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 10, 2005)

... This is an amazing thread.


----------



## WizarDru (Jun 10, 2005)

Wow.

I shudder to think of what you'd do with the characters from Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door.  Shudder in a good way, you understand.

Very awesome stuff.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 10, 2005)

That shyguy is just awesome. 

Any progress on Caspia's Pride?


----------



## DMAC (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks.  I'll be getting back to Caspia's Pride this weekend.  I'll be in touch.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 11, 2005)

Cool, DMAC! Love the cleaned up work! Keep it coming!


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 11, 2005)

Mr. Calvert, you rock in a way no one else does.
Awesome!


----------



## Olly (Jun 24, 2005)

I love that second sketch of the maskless Shyguy. Looks like something from the Goonies!  

These sketches are brilliant, DMAC, you should be very proud. Anybody want to stat these bad boys up in all their new, toothed and clawed, American McGee-esque glory? They look absolutely awesome!


----------



## Ferret (Jun 25, 2005)

Any chance of sketching Mario as a a character? Would you say Rogue/fighter?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 26, 2005)

Olly said:
			
		

> I love that second sketch of the maskless Shyguy. Looks like something from the Goonies!



That would be John Matuszak in make up as Lotney 'Sloth' Fratelli.


----------



## DMAC (Jun 27, 2005)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Any chance of sketching Mario as a a character? Would you say Rogue/fighter?




Sounds about right.  Sort of sneaky but not afraid to throw a turnip or jump on a bad guy.

Mario and the other main characters will be coming eventually.  I'm pretty swamped at the moment...


----------



## Olly (Jun 27, 2005)

Any chance of seeing Wario as some sort of evil warlock figure? Or maybe Yoshi and Birdo as two ferocious, velociraptor-type creatures?


----------



## Ferret (Jun 27, 2005)

I second the yoshi+birdo dino idea. Hope you get unswamped soon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 27, 2005)

Ferret said:
			
		

> I second the yoshi+birdo dino idea. Hope you get unswamped soon.



I third it. Wait, is that possible?


----------



## Ferret (Jun 28, 2005)

No; someone Volunteer a person or idea, then its seconded, and then it is voted on.

Still if you want to third it go ahead.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 28, 2005)

This is excellent!  With these images in my head, I can finally justify adding those "goofy" creatures from the Mario games into my campaigns!  Whenever a player scoffs at the idea of facing off against goombas or koopas, I'll just show them these pics!

Kane


----------



## Deadone (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm personally waitn' on Bowser.


----------



## guedo79 (Jun 28, 2005)

Nah, I want to see Princess Peach!



What?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 28, 2005)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Nah, I want to see Princess Peach!


----------



## DMAC (Jun 29, 2005)

Olly said:
			
		

> Any chance of seeing Wario as some sort of evil warlock figure? Or maybe Yoshi and Birdo as two ferocious, velociraptor-type creatures?





Definitely more to come.  I'm working on clearing my current slate of freelance work so that I can get back to goofing off again...

And I haven't done a Princess Peach yet, but I have done Princess Zelda:


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 29, 2005)

That is an awesome Zelda.  She's borrowing Link's sword?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 30, 2005)

DMAC said:
			
		

> And I haven't done a Princess Peach yet, but I have done Princess Zelda:
> <snip>



Could've sworn I've seen this pice here before.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 30, 2005)

Yeah. I thought so. 

Pic From Old Thread


----------



## Norhg (Jul 2, 2005)

I... Kinda... Like... No, I Love!... These... Pictures...!


----------



## DMAC (Jul 2, 2005)

Thank... You!

And no, the Zelda isn't a new piece.  I was just re-posting it for the people asking for Princess Toadstool/Peach.


----------



## guedo79 (Jul 2, 2005)

DMAC said:
			
		

> ...for the *people* asking for Princess Toadstool/Peach.




You mean I'm not alone?


----------



## Ferret (Jul 3, 2005)

Hell no! The people have spoken DMAC!


----------



## DMAC (Jul 6, 2005)

I think I forgot to post the finished version of Mallow:


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 6, 2005)

Damn.

Just...damn.

Care to drain some of that talent and send it my way?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 7, 2005)

Great Mallow. Awesome color job.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 7, 2005)

Crazy...
Cool stuff.


----------



## DMAC (Jul 8, 2005)

Gracias.  Here's a new rough sketch for Funky Kong:






I've been really busy lately.  I've got a big illustration project that's sucking up most of my free time.  

I can't go into details yet, but it rhymes with "Murld of Mork-craft Mar-Pee-Gee"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Awesome.  The surf board makes the picture.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 9, 2005)

Great job! Awesome Funky Kong! All he needs are some swim trunks and he'll be all set.


----------



## Olly (Jul 9, 2005)

Excellent Funky Kong. Just a little detail, but I love the way that he has pierced nipples! It's so perfect!

When you get a chance, you _have_ to do that horribly malformed, Kong/choker hybrid that we lovingly refer to as Lanky Kong!


----------



## DMAC (Jul 25, 2005)

Mouser from Mario 2 with a rapier and British naval uniform:


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 25, 2005)

Holy sh*t, that's awesome. Keep it up, DMAC. Do you know the title of the book your stuff will be in yet?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 28, 2005)

Wow. Wicked mouser. Too cool for words!


----------



## DMAC (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you.

Not much time for sketching lately.  Some idiot decided to crash into me last week and I've been spending my free time dealing with auto body shops and insurance agents... *sigh*

Anyway, started a sketch of Bowser tonight:


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jul 31, 2005)

Looks good Darren!  Sorry to hear about the wreck.  That stuff sucks.

Kane


----------



## DMAC (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks.  Things are slowly getting sorted out but it looks like my car is going to be a write-off. :\  Just finding it hard to concentrate enough to draw with so much other garbage on my mind...

Here's another attempt at Bowser with a body.  I ran out of room on the page with the last one.


----------



## Deadone (Jul 31, 2005)

Niiiiice.  Me likes.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 31, 2005)

Looks kind of red-dragony to me. Very cool and evil looking.

Sorry to hear about the car! That's what insurance is for, though, right?


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice work as usual, DMAC. 

Very sorry to hear about your car, the inconvenience is never fun even if there is no real financial cost.


----------



## Ferret (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the car, hope you had no lasting damage....

*Gawk* Awesome Art. Could we see some more of the Shell?


----------



## Zulithe (Aug 3, 2005)

Totally sweet  Love the Bowser, as well as the others. I'd like to see your rendition of Mario while you're doing all of his baddies.  Luigi too!


----------



## DMAC (Aug 15, 2005)

Just got back from vacation with five more roughs:

Froggix





Bullet Bill





Cheep Cheep and Big Bertha





Kremling





I had to darken them way up in Photoshop to make them visible and I have more details in mind for the Kremling and Froggix outfits now that I can access reference.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 15, 2005)

Looks great as always, DMAC!

Kane


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 15, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> Looks great as always, DMAC!
> 
> Kane



 /me agrees.

This is always impressive.


----------



## Ferret (Aug 15, 2005)

This oozes Awesome. Awesome with a capital Awe.


----------



## DMAC (Aug 22, 2005)

I cleaned up the Froggix sketch above and did an overhaul on the Bullet Bill piece:


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Wow, Bullet Bill looks a lot scarier. Cool.

And I didn't notice that Froggix was balancing precariouisly on his toes.


----------



## DMAC (Aug 22, 2005)

The finished sketch of Funky Kong (now with shorts to cover his shame!):


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 22, 2005)

Rockin' as always, Darren.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 22, 2005)

Very cool.  I really like the new Bullet Bill.

Keep 'em coming!

Kane


----------



## Ferret (Aug 22, 2005)

Wow, coolness, yeah the Bullet Bill is now very nice. Very, very nice.


----------



## DMAC (Aug 24, 2005)

I finished up the Mouser drawing:


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 24, 2005)

Dude, your bad guys always look deliciously evil...


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 25, 2005)

Yet another great job, Darren!

Kane


----------



## Olly (Aug 25, 2005)

I _loooooooove_ the Kremling! Awesome work!


----------



## Meloncov (Aug 27, 2005)

Any chance of a Yoshi any time soon?


----------



## DMAC (Aug 27, 2005)

He's on "The List" but things are crazy for me for the next little while...


----------



## DMAC (Oct 26, 2005)

Haven't had much to show in this thread lately but I do have a few newly "finished" pieces:


----------



## demiurge1138 (Oct 26, 2005)

I like the kremling, but that Bullet Bill is just scary. Great work.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Daijin (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow you are really good at this


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow, both those guys have pretty big chompers.


----------



## Ferret (Oct 26, 2005)

Woah. The bullet is crazy-sweet. Like Syrupy


----------

